# clientele



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't know if our hotelier is still in that line of work, but here:


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Having worked as a night hotelier in a lively part of town, I can say that the information sign above is civic and discreet in the provided examples of clientele behaviour. 

Just a few of the more bizarre moments, yet quite typical, were when 

- we had to transport a cliché drunk, big Russian babuschka, coming home from a happy evening in town, using an office roller chair through the hotel and via the lift, to her room
- when a Japanese guest insisted on diving completely naked in the street trash bin outside the hotel and had to be escorted away by medics
- young people climbing outside windows and partying on rooftops; 
- students building trash pyramids in the hallways and against doors of other guests, for the fun of it; 
- and a constant amount of night visitors, who were perplexed and had simply forgotten which one of the hotels in the area they were staying at.

Plus of course the perpetual task of identifying unauthorized characters and various companions trying to enter hotel premises, for various reasons.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

joen_cph said:


> Having worked as a night hotelier in a lively part of town, I can say that the information sign above is civic and discreet in the provided examples of clientele behaviour.
> 
> Just a few of the more bizarre moments, yet quite typical, were when
> 
> ...


Despite all that, you were lucky Keith Moon didn't stay there, what with his liking for room-trashing in general and blowing up toilet bowls with Cherry Bomb fireworks in particular. I don't condone such 'rock star' behaviour, by the way - I always thought it was a total waste of time, effort and money.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

No sign for cat lovers, eh?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

elgars ghost said:


> Despite all that, you were lucky Keith Moon didn't stay there, what with his liking for room-trashing in general and blowing up toilet bowls with Cherry Bomb fireworks in particular. I don't condone such 'rock star' behaviour, by the way - I always thought it was a total waste of time, effort and money.


Actually, the examples I gave weren´t the most extreme ...


----------

